# Public land



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey is there a good website where you can find where huntable public land is in Utah?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Come on, somebody would have to know of a website with this info. It may be a dumb question, but its a valid one :!:


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I've seen some iPhone apps that supposedly have that info available, but I haven't been willing to pay the $$ to find out for sure.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This has got to be a trick question. Here is a map of all the private land in Utah, so the rest of it is public except for the Indian Reservations, and military. There is only 21% of Utah that is tied up in private ownership. Just think Forest Service and BLM lands to hunt.

http://planning.utah.gov/Documents/Priv ... _Final.pdf


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A few things for you Outdoorser, (or anyone else as well). If you are in the Wasatch Front area, just go to the DNR building on North Temple and Redwood Road in Salt Lake. There is a map shop there that has all the quad maps you could ever want, and they show private/public land ownership. You can also get statewide maps as well. GREAT resource.

An on-line resource worth knowing about is http://www.agrc.utah.gov/ . Utah AGRC is the Automated Geographical Reference Center. (They run the map store I mentioned.). They have all sorts of data resources available. It is probably the best you'll find in Utah. Other places just use their stuff.

If you really want to get into some mapping options, you can go to ESRI's website (ESRI is the company that does GIS software). They have a free GIS tool you can download called ArcGIS Explorer . This will allow you to make your own maps. You can get their software, and then download all kinds of data layers from AGRC . ESRI's website for Arc GIS Explorer is http://www.esri.com/software/arcgis/explorer .

Where this can be useful, is that through AGRC, you can download such data layers as hunting districts, critical mule deer winter range, mule deer summer range, streams, roads, land ownership, vegetation, etc... And layer them to create your very own custom hunting map. For example, you could create your deer hunting map that would show you year round mule deer range, where that overlaps with vegetation (cover), showing you south facing slopes, within 1 mile of a perennial stream, and more than 1/2 mile from a road. That kind of a map could help a guy out in finding a place to hunt.

The point is, these are some great resources. It may be far more than you are asking for, but like I said, maybe someone on here could benefit from these as well.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have used this one http://mapserv.utah.gov/RasterIndices/Parcels.html You zoom in the area you want and the parcels show up, you can then go to the county site and look up the parcels and it tells you the owners, if it doesn't have a parcel number it is government, it just doesn't tell you which government entity it is.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, um another dumb question: generally speaking, you can hunt federal land, right?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes. Generally speaking. There are exceptions such as National Parks and Monuments. Or the area may be closed to hunting a certain species or time, but such closures are for resource reasons, not because the lands are not available for the public to hunt.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks gary. As you can all tell, I have a lot of questions on this matter. Here goes #3: can you hunt on the wellsville mountains? I see that quite a bit of it is federal but some is private. How do you figure it all out?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes you can hunt on the Wellsvilles. You just need to figure out the access points.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Another good resource that is usually more specific is to look at the county's GIS site that show the actual plats and owner names.


----------

